# Hermit Crabs!



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello Everyone!
Just wanted to know if anyone owns hermit crabs?I am thinking about starting a 10 gallon tank for two of these lil guys..But wanted to get some feedback first..
So if anyone can tell me a little bit abouts these and if you think a 10gal is good or not..
I have searched a little about care and what not..but always good to see what others have to say about new things like this..
So looking forward to hear what you have to say!!!
Thanks .....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I had some! But it was before the craze came about... lol.

I did all the wrong things.. Never had a heater, didnt have a lid. They escaped twice.. lol. 

I know they like to climb on things so be sure to give them that.. ^^
Also.. a good mist always made them active enough to come out and climb.

Very cute guys...


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh ok..Thanks alot...See I had asked the pet store owner if they needed a heater of any kind..She said "oh no" not at all..just a little table lamp beside them is good..
so then I would need a lil heat lamp for them..No big deal...
Thanks again


----------



## EchoUnderwater (Nov 5, 2006)

Cute little buggers ~ Ciddian is right. warm temp and some wood to climb.
http://www.hermit-crabs.com/

I know this says insects, but has really useful info on hermits - better than many sites.
http://www.easyinsects.co.uk/site/content/view/17/36/

Oh, and they will eat sand for minerals and calcium so repti sand is convenient, but not necessary. You could add a moist sea sponge to tank, esp for molt.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Getting my hermit crabs in a few weeks..lol getting 4 of them..this should be alot of fun...
Now if someone calls me crabbie ..I can tell them"yea i am come over and see them"...haha


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

nothing is funner than declaring that you have crabs in a public forum LOL

...then when you get into different kinds its even funnier.. lol 

I want pictures!  But i dont remeber if you have a cam or not :S


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

LOL...I know I am crazy..well ummm just crabbie..haha
anyways..as soon as i get my lil crabs i'll get some pictures up...cant wait to get them .... have the home set up for them..all I need is by babies..


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

ok just wanted to let you know i got my crabs..they all seam to be doing good..I did get pinched onces...lol ..
but they are really fun to watch..i am enjoying this so much...Now I am thinking about the crayfish...maybe after christmas...we'll see...


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Did you see anything called crab mats or anything?

It is supposed to be a brown mat, made out of coco fibre that is used for hermit crabs.

I was just wondering because I have been looking for this or tree fern panel or cork bark all over the place.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They carry crab mats at petsmart i think  Along with cork bark i am pretty sure... Just a bit more $$$

Did you have any issues with the set up sharon? Great to hear!


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey brian..I did see them ..but I am up north..so dont think you want to come this far just for that...I did see a place on line where you can oder stuff like that for hermit crabs...i'll look for the site and post it here for you...  
No jess ..for the most part everything went good ...the only thing i had to fight with a little was keeping the humidity in between 70%-90% it would always jump to 100% ..my temp staying at 75..but now things seam good..I hope so anyways..
I am just like a new parent..worried about everything..getting up checking on them..LOL its ok to laugh at me...


----------

